
Show HN: A personal task manager with multiple trello-like projects - yanis_t
https://todox.app/
======
redhale
Looks really slick, but I'm curious: what is the value prop over simply
linking to sub-trello boards within cards?

------
sp11
i really like this.

would be useful to future date the tasks further than 1 week.

~~~
sp11
Also, if i could double click and edit the list name easily would be great

~~~
yanis_t
Thanks! Both features will soon be ready

------
bryanrasmussen
looks nice, but how do you plan to monetize?

~~~
yanis_t
Hi! No idea honestly. Simply built it because I wanted something like this for
myself.

~~~
bryanrasmussen
I like it, and have considered I should move off Trello. Although my main
reasons are to get away before Atlassian ruins it and to find something my
wife will use - don't think my wife will find this more usable.

But the problem for me really is you haven't worked out how to monetize, and
if lots of other people like it the way I do you're going to have to find a
way to do that otherwise everyone moves all their todos over there and then
suddenly - you're broke. I worry sometimes.

